# Macbook air 4.2(2011) problème clavier, touchpad,son avec ub



## neotof (19 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer ubuntu 11.10 sur mon MBA 13", j'ai suivi la Doc en exécutant le script setup_mac_usb_boot.sh.

Mais j'ai certains périphérique qui ne fonctionnent pas :

1) Le son, j'ai l'icone dans la barre du haut à droit je sais l'augmenter-diminuer mais aucun son et il n'est pas sur muet .

2) Fonctions du clavier (luminosité, volume ,...)
3) Touchpad

J'ai également cette erreur dans le déroulement du script :


```
Installing Mactel drivers and software.
You are about to add the following PPA to your system:
 PPA for Mactel Support
 Packages to support Linux on Intel-based Apple Machines
 More info: https://launchpad.net/~mactel-support/+archive/ppa
Press [ENTER] to continue or ctrl-c to cancel adding it

Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /tmp/tmp.mS5yyJYlLf --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80/ --recv 7A6BC20C4FE04DADD10837608DB7F87A2B97B7B8
gpg: requête de la clé 2B97B7B8 du serveur hkp keyserver.ubuntu.com
gpg: clé 2B97B7B8: « Launchpad PPA for Mactel Support » n'a pas changé
gpg: Quantité totale traitée: 1
gpg:              inchangée: 1
Lecture des listes de paquets...
Impossible de trouver un paquet dont le nom ou la description correspond à « xf86-input-multitouch »
Impossible de trouver un paquet dont le nom ou la description correspond à « xf86-input-multitouch »
```

Avez vous une idée ?

Merci


----------



## neotof (20 Novembre 2011)

J'ai aussi ce message d erreur 


```
neotof@neotof-MacBookAir:~/Bureau/mba4-tmp/linux-3.0.0/drivers/hid$ sudo make -C /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build M=$(pwd) hid-apple.ko
make: entrant dans le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-headers-3.0.0-12-generic »
  CC [M]  /home/neotof/Bureau/mba4-tmp/linux-3.0.0/drivers/hid/hid-apple.o
/home/neotof/Bureau/mba4-tmp/linux-3.0.0/drivers/hid/hid-apple.c:107:43: erreur: redefinition of macbookair4_fn_keys
/home/neotof/Bureau/mba4-tmp/linux-3.0.0/drivers/hid/hid-apple.c:85:43: note: previous definition of macbookair4_fn_keys was here
/home/neotof/Bureau/mba4-tmp/linux-3.0.0/drivers/hid/hid-apple.c:129:43: erreur: redefinition of macbookair4_fn_keys
/home/neotof/Bureau/mba4-tmp/linux-3.0.0/drivers/hid/hid-apple.c:107:43: note: previous definition of macbookair4_fn_keys was here
/home/neotof/Bureau/mba4-tmp/linux-3.0.0/drivers/hid/hid-apple.c:151:43: erreur: redefinition of macbookair4_fn_keys
/home/neotof/Bureau/mba4-tmp/linux-3.0.0/drivers/hid/hid-apple.c:129:43: note: previous definition of macbookair4_fn_keys was here
/home/neotof/Bureau/mba4-tmp/linux-3.0.0/drivers/hid/hid-apple.c:173:43: erreur: redefinition of macbookair4_fn_keys
/home/neotof/Bureau/mba4-tmp/linux-3.0.0/drivers/hid/hid-apple.c:151:43: note: previous definition of macbookair4_fn_keys was here
/home/neotof/Bureau/mba4-tmp/linux-3.0.0/drivers/hid/hid-apple.c:195:43: erreur: redefinition of macbookair4_fn_keys
/home/neotof/Bureau/mba4-tmp/linux-3.0.0/drivers/hid/hid-apple.c:173:43: note: previous definition of macbookair4_fn_keys was here
make[1]: *** [/home/neotof/Bureau/mba4-tmp/linux-3.0.0/drivers/hid/hid-apple.o] Erreur 1
make: *** [hid-apple.ko] Erreur 2
make: quittant le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-headers-3.0.0-12-generic »


/CODE]
```


----------



## Isdf (22 Novembre 2011)

Hello,
pour le son tu ouvre un terminal 

tu tape 


```
alsamixer
```

et la tu utilise ton clavier pour sélectionner toutes les sources et utilise M pour pour tout allumer

de plus tu pousse toutes les sources a fond meme le surround ("si disponible") et tu appuies sur la touche esc pour quitter et le son devrait être là.

Si tu ne vois rien en entrant dans alsamixer tu utilise la touche F6 (fn+F6) pour sélectionner ta carte son.

pour le paquet manquant il a peut-être changer de nom

regarde dans ton gestionnaire de paquet en tapant 

input 

ou 

multitouch dans le champ de recherche et tu devrai voir quelque chose


A+


----------



## neotof (23 Novembre 2011)

Merci Isdf pour le son.

As tu une solution pour le reste des drivers.

Pour le touchPad il fonctionne aussi mais j'ai moins de fonction que sur mac je suppose que c'est normal .

Il me reste les raccourcis du clavier et aussi le retro-éclairage du claiver .

bat,


----------



## Isdf (23 Novembre 2011)

Pour le touch-pad tu n'aura pas toutes les fonctions ca c'est sure. 

pour les raccourci clavier il faut que dans les options du clavier tu ailles dans les options avancées.

Une fois dans les options avancées tu cherche les options pour la touche meta (appelée pomme ou cmd sous mac os) et tu choisis utilisé la touche meta comme la ctrl et tu devrai avoir la majorité des raccourci claviers. cmd +c cmd+v etc...

Pour le volume cela doit marcher pour la luminosité clavier et écran il faut installer le paquet pommed 

il doit y en avoir 2 

pommed

et pommed gui 

seulement pommed 
est utile l'autre te rajoute simplement l'affichage à l'écran de la barre pour le son/lumiere un peu à la maniere de mac os cependant je trouve ces apparition vraiment tres moches mais bon chacun ses goûts .
Ensuite une fois installer redémarre ton ordi c'est nécessaire  et tu devrai avoir la possibilité de modifier tes paramètres luminosité et son directement ave les touche de clavier.

A+


----------



## neotof (26 Novembre 2011)

Ok merci mais je n'ai toujours pas le clavier retro-éclairé et parfois le pc souffle pour rien, je pense que je vais attendre la 12.04 .

As tu aussi un MBA 4.2 ? rencontres tu les meme problème que moi ?

merci


----------



## Isdf (28 Novembre 2011)

Hello,

non je n'ai pas de MBA, mais j'ai deja installé ubuntu sur un mais je ne pourrais te garantir que ce soit un 4,2.

Le fait que cela souffle de temps en temps est dû au fait que la gestion d'energie n'est pas au top sur la MBA (quand tu installe Ubuntu) je pense que le materiel est trop récent je suis sur que dans la 12.04 ce problem sera résolut. 

Pour le clavier retroéclairé la il faut attendre que les gars qui mettent à jour pommed intègre ton model je sais pas quel et leur rythme mais en gros il y a une version toutes les versions d'ubuntu donc patiente celle pour cette version devrai sortir bientôt (j'espère).

j'avais les même problèmes avec un MBP 2009 au debut et au fur et a mesur des version tous les problèmes on disparut aujourd'hui je n'ai aucun souci et mon clavier marche rétroéclairé le seul truc qu'il manque c'est l'adaptation automatique à la luminosité  ambiante.

A+


----------



## neotof (29 Novembre 2011)

Un grand merci pour ton aide .


----------

